# webalizer

## razorbuzz

hallo,

gibts eigentlich webalizer für gentoo?

(ist ein tool zum auslesen von apache log files zur webstatistik erstellung)

habe mit emerge -s webalizer nix gefunden...

----------

## nikai

```
# emerge -s webalizer

Searching...

[ Results for search key : webalizer ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-admin/webalizer

      Latest version available: 2.01.10-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.mrunix.net/webalizer/

      Description: Webserver log file analyzer
```

----------

## dumdey

Auch ... 

```
emerge -s webalizer

Searching...

[ Results for search key : webalizer ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-admin/webalizer

      Latest version available: 2.01.10-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.mrunix.net/webalizer/

      Description: Webserver log file analyzer

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## razorbuzz

danke, habe wohl vergessen´emerge -up zu machen

----------

## Carlo

Hm, läuft webalizer bei euch? 

Kompilation war kein Problem, aber das Kompilat will nicht: 

libpng warning: Application was compiled with png.h from libpng-1.0.12

libpng warning: Application  is  running with png.c from libpng-1.2.5

gd-png:  fatal libpng error: Incompatible libpng version in application and library

Segmentation fault

Carlo

----------

## dumdey

Hi Carlo,

also bei mir läuft webalizer prima. Leider kann ich mit dem Fehler nicht wirklich was anfangen   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bei mir ist libpng-1.2.5-r4 installiert...

----------

## koba

 *razorbuzz wrote:*   

> danke, habe wohl vergessen´emerge -up zu machen

 

eine "emerge rsync" wäre wohl angebrachter

gruss koba

----------

## Carlo

Bei mir sind folgende libs installiert:

media-libs/libpng-1.0.15 *

media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4 *

Läßt sich irgendwie feststellen, welche Pakete von welcher Version der libpng abhängen? qpkg -q gibt ja leider keinen versionsabhängigen Output. 

Carlo

----------

